# My latest kitchen project



## jasonB (23 Mar 2005)

Just finished this large kitchen job. The aim was to introduce more light into the North facing room and reduce the claustraphobic effect of a 7'2" ceiling height.

This is the room after the units have been stripped out, size is 2.80m wide by 5.20m long






This pic shows ceiling and non-structural ceiling joists removed, two Loft Shop conservation roof lights added (much less expensive than Velux) slope insulated with Tri-iso Super 9, battened & counter battened, pipework still to be diverted





And the finished kitchen, all work by me except gass connection, final electrical connections and granite worktops. Doors and all painted surfaces are MR MDF, oak is all 22mm thick french oak except dresser worktop which is 40mm European oak finished in Aquacote & wax.





You can see a load more pics Here

Jason


----------



## Gill (23 Mar 2005)

Lovely job, Jason! Well done.

I'm assuming you tiled the floor as well because there is no end to your talents. Not that I'm in any way envious... not me... not even a little bit   .

Gill


----------



## wizer (23 Mar 2005)

looks amazing jason. are the oak beams structral or decorative


----------



## jasonB (23 Mar 2005)

Gil yes I did all the floor & wall tiling, the handhand mexican terracotta floor tiles are a pain to lay & seal (5 coats) but they do look nice.

Wizer, the 7"x3" beams are decorative but I have tied them into the wall and rafters/plate just for peace of mind, the old ceiling joists did not tie the roof in, just there to hold up the lath & plaster and a lot of dust ontop  

Jason


----------



## Aragorn (23 Mar 2005)

Lovely!
Clever to open up the ceiling, and the beams look good.
Good job!


----------



## Chris Knight (23 Mar 2005)

Jason,

You are a real pro! What a lovely job - just beautiful. As Aragorn says - it was very well done to open up the ceiling, it makes a huge difference.


----------



## frank (23 Mar 2005)

nice one jason i bet they where very pleased with the job it looks nice and clean from start to finish ,not like one or two jobs i have seen with dust and rubble all over the floor.


----------



## SimonA (23 Mar 2005)

Thats just fantastic Jason......really nice work fella!

How did you learn how to do all this stuff? Do you need an apprentice!?!

Simon


----------



## tim (23 Mar 2005)

Really great stuff Jason. Love the detailing on the floor tiles, makes it much more interesting without being OTT.

Do you work alone or do you rope someone in to 'hold the other end' as and when?

Look forward to seeing more of your work.

Cheers

Tim


----------



## Anonymous (23 Mar 2005)

Jason

Great work. Shows the attention to detail that I would have liked when our kitchen was done.

I have had a look at your link to the album and very much like the freestanding dresser. Is this built in ply, MDF or other material. What were your painting methods?

Regards

Roy


----------



## Newbie_Neil (24 Mar 2005)

Hi Jason

Thank you for taking the time to post your wip photos from another excellent project.

Did you do all of the design yourself?

Well done.

Cheers
Neil


----------



## Philly (24 Mar 2005)

Cor! Great stuff!
What you doing this weekend........ :lol: 
Cheers
Philly


----------



## Adam (24 Mar 2005)

Lovely. What a difference

Adam


----------



## RogerS (24 Mar 2005)

Cracking job, Jason.

What route did you take to divert the pipes?

Roger


----------



## CYC (24 Mar 2005)

Wonderful  

Excellent work.


----------



## jasonB (24 Mar 2005)

Thanks for all the kind comments guys, here are the answers to your questions.

Simon A, apart from O Level woodwork I am self taught.

tim, I work alone and like it that way, occasionally I will get my dad to give me a lift if I can drag him off the golf course  

roy, apart from the oak bits the dresser is all MR MDF, 18mm carcase with 6mm strips glued & pinned on to give the sides that frame & panel look, doors are frame & panel all in MDF. You can read my painting method here

newbie-neil, yes I did all the design, gave the client a plan, set of elevations and a coloured perspective, all drawn on the drawing board, find the computer too restrictive.

Philly, I'm having a rest :lol: But will try to finish a couple of bowls that I rough turned a while ago that are now dry but thats for my own pleasure.

Roger, the group of heating pipes on the wall remain there, the ones that went across the ceiling now follow the heating pipes, cross the roof space behind the triangular wall and drop down in the utility room, hidden by an American style fridge before running at low level in the existing boxing that ran under the rad.

Jason


----------



## ProShop (24 Mar 2005)

Jason,
"Wow" even my Mrs is impressed (very hard to please  ).
She says when you've had a rest you can start on ours


----------



## Shadowfax (24 Mar 2005)

Clever man, Jason. That looks really nice. Aw no....not "nice", it's bloody good , that is what it is!

SF


----------



## Anonymous (25 Mar 2005)

What a difference Jason. Love the new ceiling


----------

